# Anyone chasing cats???



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has been out chasing cats? I live in Cache Valley and I would love to tag along sometime. It would be a blast to see them and maybe even get a few pictures. If anyone is going out, or if you know someone who is, let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I run hounds in Cache Valley, but I gotta tell you, it has been slim pickings for lions around here the last few years. The years of harvest objective tags have depleted the population to such a degree that a lot of the local houndsmen have been having to travelling to other areas just to get a race going. I know of several tag holders that have been hard after it all season and have yet to see a cougar this year. My advise would be to buddy up to a houndsman in another area and go with them.......I think you'd have better odds of catching one on film.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

We saw a couple around Woodruff Reservoir.


----------

